# Paysafecard / Maestro



## Shinar (20. Februar 2010)

Guten Morgen Buffed-Community.

Da ich keine Kreditkarte besitze, wollte ich euch fragen, ob es im Internet auch irgendwo möglich ist, mit paysafecard oder Maestro zu bezahlen. Ich meine damit nicht free2play Spiele oder MMO Gebühren, sondern Plattformen wie Steam etc.

Danke für eure Antwort.

Shinar


----------



## Shinar (20. Februar 2010)

Dann mal eine andere Frage. Ich würde mir sehr gerne Jade Empire von Steam herunterladen:

Ist folgendes möglich bzw. legal:

Ich bestitze den Steamaccount in meinem Haus (Haus A). Ich gehe zu meinem Kollege, bezahle dort und lade dann Jade Empire bei ihm herunter (Haus . Nachdem will ich den Steamaccount und die daraufliegenden Spiele aber auch wieder in meine Haus (Haus A) benutzten.

Ist das möglich? Weil die IPs sind ja unterschiedlich... wäre dankbar um Aufklärung.


----------



## Dominau (20. Februar 2010)

Also... mit steam kann man über paysafe bezahlen. habs schon selber 1 2 mal gemacht. klappte super 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe willst du dich mit deinem account bei deinem freund einloggen, dort bezahlen, es runterladen und dann zu dir nach hause gehn 
und es dort wieder runterladen. 

Ja das geht. Ein freund von mir wollte immer CSS spielen, konnte es sich aber nicht kaufen. Also hat er sich auf meinem account eingelogt ( bei ihm zuhause ) und das spiel runtergeladen.
WEnn er jetzt spieln will logt er sich einfach wieder bei mir ein un zockt. 

Also... Beides ist möglich. Und Legal auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shinar (20. Februar 2010)

Meinst du pay pal oder playsafecard? Wenn ja, kannst du mir genau beschreiben, wie das mit playsafe card geht?

Sonst bekomme ich vielleicht die VISA von meinen Eltern. Die Frage wegen den IPs war nur, weil es ja illegal ist, Accounts zu teilen und es könnte Steam vielleicht dann so vorkommen, weil es zwei IP-Adressen sind.


----------



## Dominau (20. Februar 2010)

upps da hab ich mich wohl verlesen. dachte du willst mit paysafe bezalhen.. also nicht mit der karte.

emm..da weiß ich jetzt leider nichts. 

aber wegen dem anderen nochmal... Illegal ist das nicht. Ich mach das mit meinem kumples schon ne ganze zeit lang.. 

man braucht ja immer den account auf dem das spiel aktiviert worden ist. also von daher kann auch immer nur einer spielen -.-


----------



## Shinar (20. Februar 2010)

Danke für deine Antwort. Habe auf Paypale gesehen, dass man auch mit EC-Karte bezahlen kann (Maestro ist ja eine EC-Karte).


Ist paypale denn eine sichere Bezahlmethode? Schliesst man kein Abo ab oder ähnliches?


----------



## Selor Kiith (20. Februar 2010)

Ich hab zwar bisher nur einmal damit gezahlt (aber dafür direkt 120,-) aber bei PayPal habe ich kein Abo oder sonstwas und auch keine Probleme gehabt, hatte alles sofort und super funktioniert.


----------

